# Novos Moderadores



## Minho (26 Ago 2008 às 00:23)

Com o crescimento do nosso MeteoPT.com chegou a altura de nomearmos novos moderadores para nos ajudar nesta tarefa que é mantermos a casa organizada. A equipa do MeteoPT.com decidiu que seria este momento do aniversário do fórum a altura ideal para anunciar à comunidade os novos moderadores.

Assim os novos moderadores são:

AnDré
Dan
Gerofil
Hotspot

Os novos moderadores serão responsáveis pela moderação geral do MeteoPT.com no entanto focados com mais atenção em áreas específicas, por exemplo o Dan na Climatologia, o Hotspot na Instrumentação , o Gerofil em Media e Internacional e  finalmente o André na Climatologia, Seguimento e Comunidade.


O desejo de um bom trabalho a todos os novos moderadores.

A Equipa MeteoPT.com


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2008 às 00:55)

Bem vindos a todos nesta tarefa de ajudar a manter o MeteoPT.com organizado, interessante e a crescer por muitos mais anos.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 00:57)

Ena!! Muitos Parabéns a todos, pelas novas "responsabilidades"!!

Boa sorte nesta vossa nova etapa!!


----------



## Rog (26 Ago 2008 às 00:58)

Bem-vindos aos 4 novos moderadores


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 02:03)

Bem-vindos às novas responsabilidades.
Com certeza vão estar à altura das ocorrências, pois temos a sorte de ser um fórum civilizado que não precisa de quase nenhuma intervenção superior.


----------



## iceworld (26 Ago 2008 às 02:59)

É na minha opinião uma óptima escolha. 
Um bem haja a todos os novos moderadores


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2008 às 03:03)

Parabéns pela nomeação sem duvida que merecem   desejo-lhes um óptimo trabalho


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2008 às 08:35)

Obrigado pela confiança depositada em mim.

Vou fazer de tudo ao meu alcance para ajudar da melhor maneira esta comunidade. 

Só não me agrada nada ficar com o nome "vermelho"


----------



## Mago (26 Ago 2008 às 09:28)

Parabéns pelas novas responsabilidades,

Esta nomeação é também um voto de confiança nestes membros. Espero que continuem a contribuir para o crescimento qualitativo desta comunidade.


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2008 às 09:50)

Não podia concordar mais...

Não só pelos moderadores em si, mas sobretudo as áreas sobre as quais exercem a moderação! Escolhidas a dedo!

Boa sorte nas vossas funções, que certamente irão desempenhar da melhor forma!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 10:17)

vitamos disse:


> Não podia concordar mais...
> 
> Não só pelos moderadores em si, mas sobretudo as áreas sobre as quais exercem a moderação! Escolhidas a dedo!
> 
> Boa sorte nas vossas funções, que certamente irão desempenhar da melhor forma!



Se já tinhamos o fórum organizado, desta vez ainda vai ficar melhor.
De qualquer forma, o crescimento do fórum assim o exige, com o aumento do número de membros e de participações.




HotSpot disse:


> Só não me agrada nada ficar com o nome "vermelho"



Por acaso ainda ontem tinha comentado na brincadeira entre vários membros numa conversa de msn que eras sportinguista e que provavelmente não ias gostar de ver o teu nome a vermelho.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2008 às 10:54)

Os meus agradecimentos por estas palavras tão agradáveis 

Espero ajudar o fórum a continuar a crescer.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2008 às 11:04)

Parabens aos novos moderadores. Agora é que o meteopt não vai parar.


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2008 às 11:16)

Parabens aos moderados, que vao fazer um optimo trabalho


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2008 às 11:26)

Muitos parabéns aos novos moderadores, não á duvida que a escolha foi a mais acertada, espero que façam um bom tarbalho


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2008 às 13:42)

Acho que foram muito bem escolhidos e é sempre bom meter "sangue novo" com novas tarefas .

PARABÉNS e que FAÇAM UM BOM TRABALHO é o que desejo .


----------



## Sueste (26 Ago 2008 às 16:49)

Desejo aos novos moderadores as maiores felecidades para este novo desafio, que estou certo que "irão dar conta do recado".



É bom ver e sentir este projecto vivo!

Parabéns Meteopt


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2008 às 16:58)

Parabens aos novos moderadores 
Não tenho duvidas que vão fazer um bom trabalho nesta nossa comunidade


----------



## Carlos Araujo (26 Ago 2008 às 16:59)

Parabéns aos administradores e novos moderadores do MeteoPT.

Três anos são muitas horas de trabalho e dedicação.
Mas faço votos que se multipliquei estes anos, pois os v/ foruns são fonte de conhecimento, partilha e espaço de comunicação muito útil.

Força.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2008 às 17:32)

Parabéns aos novos moderadores, que estarão à altura do desafio que lhes foi concedido.

Bom trabalho aos novos moderadores e que façam esta comunidade crescer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2008 às 18:33)

Desejo aos moderadores a maior felicidades das suas novas funçoes e que o projeto METEOPT que dure uns bons anos.


----------



## psm (26 Ago 2008 às 20:49)

Vou repetir o que já foi escrito atrás de mim. Felicidades ,e parabéns e elevar a meteorologia ainda mais, e o forum.


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2008 às 21:18)

Boa sorte a todos os nossos novos moderadores. Bem vão precisar dela! 

O nosso fórum está cada vez melhor e tudo o que por aqui se lê dá muito trabalho a arrumar!


----------



## Brigantia (26 Ago 2008 às 22:05)

Excelentes escolhas

O meteoPT continua no bom caminho

Votos de um bom trabalho para todos os novos membros.


----------



## mocha (26 Ago 2008 às 22:10)

já foi tudo dito ou quase, parabens ao novos moderadores e boa sorte nesta nova etapa, Meteopt sempre a crescer


----------



## Thomar (26 Ago 2008 às 23:13)

Parabéns aos novos moderadores! 

Foram muito bem escolhidos! 

Com o crescer do fórum que se tem verificado no último ano, a consequente atribuição de novos moderadores no fórum e com tarefas/funções bem atribuídas, é de salutar!  

Desejo aos novos moderadores as maiores felicidades e que nós (membros foristas) estaremos cá para facilitar a vossa vida...  (acho eu)


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2008 às 23:48)

Obrigado pelo voto de confiança. 
Estes 22 dias pelas serras do nosso norte sem internet fizeram com que ficasse um pouco ausente do fórum, mas nunca desligado totalmente.  dentro em breve retomo o meu papel de membro activo neste nosso espaço.

E conto com a ajuda de todos para desempenhar o melhor possivel este novo papel.

Tal como os meus colegas o disseram, muito Obrigado pelas palavras... pelo apoio!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Ago 2008 às 13:06)

Muitos parabéns aos novos moderadores AnDré, Dan, Gerofil, Hotspot! 

Penso que merecem pelo conhecimento que têm, pela sua participação activa e pela amizade com todos os membros!

Concordo com as funções atribuidas a cada um. Mas tenham também coragem, agora que têm mais responsabilidades para com o fórum, pois "nós" os restantes membros não vos vamos tornar a tarefa fácil!!

Tá a moderar a pessoal, já!

Tou a brincar... 


Abraço a todos


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Ago 2008 às 13:32)

boas

Parabéns, desejo sorte a todos nestas novas funções.

abraços


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2008 às 18:16)

Boa sorte aos novos mods nas suas novas tarefas! Espero que não tenham muito trabalho, é sinal que tudo vai sobre rodas


----------



## Administrador (22 Set 2009 às 17:33)

Olá, 

Hoje começa o Outono e tempos de maior trabalho na moderação do fórum. Face ao regular crescimento desta comunidade chegou novamente a altura de aumentar a equipa que tem a tarefa de manter a casa organizada. 
Sendo assim a equipa do MeteoPT.com anuncia à comunidade que o moderador Hotspot passa a administrador e entra o Vitamos como novo moderador.

Agradecemos a disponibilidade para esta tarefa e desejo de bom trabalho a todos.

A Equipa MeteoPT.com


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2009 às 18:06)

Boas escolhas.

  Desejo de um bom trabalho e que não lhes dêmos motivo para muitas dores de cabeça.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Set 2009 às 18:16)

Obrigado pela confiança depositada em mim. 

Vou continuar a fazer o melhor que sei e posso fazer, para ajudar esta comunidade.

Parabéns Vitamos!!!


----------



## Teles (22 Set 2009 às 18:37)

Parabens ao hotsopt e ao vitamos pelos seus novos postos  , uma tarefa muito árdua nos dias de hoje em que a comunidade do forum tem vindo a crescer.
Deixo aqui um voto de felicidades e boa sorte para as funções árduas que estão incumbidos


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2009 às 19:10)

Parabéns ao hotspot e ao vitamos Boa sorte para as novas funções


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2009 às 19:15)

Ena ena novo moderado e administrador...é sinal de crescimento aqui da casa 

Parabéns aos escolhidos


----------



## psm (22 Set 2009 às 19:25)

Grande escolha!!





ps: ainda por cima do meu clube!


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2009 às 20:14)

Os meus Parabéns aos novos moderadores e Administradores são sem dúvida uma escolha acertadíssima, fica a promessa que tudo farei para facilitar o vosso trabalho  Grande Abraço a todos.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Set 2009 às 21:20)

Administrador disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Hoje começa o Outono e tempos de maior trabalho na moderação do fórum. Face ao regular crescimento desta comunidade chegou novamente a altura de aumentar a equipa que tem a tarefa de manter a casa organizada.
> Sendo assim a equipa do MeteoPT.com anuncia à comunidade que o moderador Hotspot passa a administrador e entra o Vitamos como novo moderador.
> ...




Boas escolhas

Bom trabalho para o novo Administrador *Hotspot*  e para o novo moderador *Vitamos*. 

Como aqui já foi dito, estas mudanças são sinal de crescimento.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 21:38)

Duas coisas apenas:

Da minha parte espero continuamente contribuir para que tenham um óptimo desempenho nas suas novas funções.

Muitos parabéns aos nomeados com votos de muito boa sorte!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Set 2009 às 21:57)

Os meus parabens a ambos desde aqui da Ilha de São Miguel


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Set 2009 às 22:01)

É assim mesmo, evolução na continuidade...
E aqui a malta porta-se bem!!


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2009 às 22:24)

Parabéns aos contemplados!
Nós cá estaremos para vos dificultar o trabalho...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2009 às 23:08)

Muitos parabéns ao pessoal novo que entrou para a secrataría ,para as novas funções .


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2009 às 00:03)

Welcome aboard a ambos, que hoje assumem novas tarefas, os dois desde há muito tempo que tem dado uma valente ajuda nos bastidores do MeteoPT


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Set 2009 às 00:12)

Os meus parabéns aos escolhidos, *HotSpot* e *Vitamos*, estou certo que tudo farão para dar continuidade a esta "casa" de todos nós.

Bom trabalho e boa sorte a ambos!


----------



## Kraliv (23 Set 2009 às 00:52)

Boas,



Tempo de eleições...tempo de promoções!! 

Isto é que vai aqui uma "tachada" 



Parabéns aos dois e votos de bom trabalho.


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Set 2009 às 02:20)

Boas

É pá eu acho que não merecem, têm feito um mau trabalho.
: 

Parabéns ao 2 ao Vitamos já tive oportunidade de dar os parabéns, a ti hot desejo agora felicidades nestas tuas novas funções.

Sei que é uma trabalheira enorme a gestão de um sitio, que deixou já ha muito de ser um simples fórum e passou a ser referencia na meteorologia em portugal, espero que com a entrada de mais um membro seja possível concluir projectos futuros, folgando um pouco a quem a ele se dedica tantos dias.

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia!

Em primeiro lugar queria agradecer as amáveis palavras e parabenizar o HotSpot nas suas novas e merecidas funções.

Em segundo lugar permitam-me um pequeno desabafo pessoal. Nunca fui muito dado a "cargos"... Acho-os por vezes fonte de um visibilidade que não é fácil e que uma pessoa por natureza um pouco tímida (que é o meu caso) nem sempre tem facilidade em gerir. Mas a verdade é que qualquer projecto que abrace, é para mim uma paixão independentemente da responsabilidade "intitucional" que tenha nele. Neste quadro aquilo que sempre fui nesta casa é aquilo que continuarei a ser, e o meu contributo será sempre o mais apaixonado, numa comunidade que adoro e que quero continuar a servir seja de que maneira for! E claro é também impossível dizer que não a um convite da casa que adoro!

Saudações a todos e força MeteoPT!


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 00:18)

Muitos Parabéns, Hotspot e Vitamos!!

Tanto a promoção, como a nomeação, são os titulos merecidos, depois do muito tempo/trabalho que ambos já dedicaram ao fórum!


----------



## Z13 (24 Set 2009 às 11:04)

Parabéns a ambos!

Somos cada vez maiores... os *maiores*!


----------



## Zapiao (24 Set 2009 às 18:52)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Muitos parabéns ao pessoal novo que entrou para a secrataría ,para as novas funções .


Agora é q vai ser engordar sempre sentados em frente ao pc.
Ps: pelo menos a vossa eleiçao foi feita ao dia da semana ao contrario daquela q vai acontecer no domingo


----------



## ecobcg (24 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Aqui ficam os meus parabéns aos dois eleitos!!
Hotspot e Vitamos... Força ai!! Continuem a fazer o que tão bem sabem!!


----------



## iceworld (25 Set 2009 às 00:02)

Este pessoal do litoral centro.... humm
Parabéns aos dois.
Boa sorte


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2009 às 00:12)

*Hotspot* e *Vitamos*

Óptimo trabalho


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2009 às 16:47)

Parabéns Vitamos e Hotspot pelas novas funções no forum


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 21:33)

Parabéns, e como se costuma dizer: "Quem corre por gosto não cansa..."


----------

